# Fursona's jobs?



## Jack (May 26, 2008)

what does your fursona do for a living? 
My fursona, Jack is a bounty hunter who is somewhat like Blade in his fighting style.


----------



## Iron-Wolf (May 26, 2008)

Iron is a soldier. His fighting style is good ol' American ass whoopin!


----------



## Muawiyah Hirate (May 26, 2008)

Hm...I'd say an armed priest of sorts.
Y'know...something like a cross between a fakir mendicant and an _ikko-ikki. _That's how I see him at least.


----------



## Arc (May 26, 2008)

Never really thought of this...hrmmm...maybe an artist.


----------



## Aldog076 (May 26, 2008)

My fursona is in Covert Ops..American Style


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 26, 2008)

My fursona is a bum that mooches off everyone else


----------



## ExTo (May 26, 2008)

Model for art class, the rest of the time he lives off whatever job he can find.


----------



## StainMcGorver (May 26, 2008)

Works for the CTU(Counter Terrorist Unit)


----------



## Werevixen (May 26, 2008)

My main persona, Retjzkai Petlyakov, is a terrorist bomber.


----------



## Miles_Kitfox (May 26, 2008)

*bows* Just your average neighborhood mercenary, at your service...


----------



## Xipoid (May 26, 2008)

Investor and investment manager


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 26, 2008)

Mine, character wise he has had plenty experience running bars and taverns, other than that, he doesn't have a particular job.


----------



## Sneeze (May 26, 2008)

Arsenic is a nomad. (Basically she's unemployed)

But, one of my characters, Mayor is an actor...(And a pornstar)


----------



## TopazThunder (May 26, 2008)

Clafier is a ranger and as such she often hires herself out as a freelance scout or guide through wilderness.

Topaz is a part-time bard who plays at various venues. That's when she is not fighting in the battlefield.

Sabrina doesn't really have an "occupation" per se. She is however the leader of a group called the Red Branch Knights, so I guess that's as close as an occupation she has.


----------



## Monak (May 26, 2008)

Ex-Military Astrophysicist , with a background in political science.


----------



## RetroCorn (May 26, 2008)

well if i ever get around to making a decent fursona (coming up with how he looks and actualy drawing him) he'll probably be a student like myself.


----------



## Intruder (May 26, 2008)

Mechanic. Intruder can fix practically anything with just a 4 foot pipe wrench and a leatherman.


----------



## Umbreona (May 26, 2008)

I am a Justice as noted. It is not just the same as being a Judge...More of that + council responsibilities in governing my city state. It is a serious title in our city state and one that causes much stress, which is why my mate Espera is the head therapist for the Justices lol.


----------



## Minu (May 26, 2008)

Well, I'd probably say she'd he a student at the moment(I'm one, after all!) but is striving to be an artist


----------



## SirRob (May 26, 2008)

I haven't really thought about it... For now he'll just be a moocher. :3


----------



## rathiz (May 26, 2008)

ex-vampire slayer due to the fact my character was turned(i was drunk at the time it happened bah.) now just plain'old fashion asskicking assassin for hire and bodyguard


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 26, 2008)

Dunno if Archangel count's as a job o.o


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 26, 2008)

Ex-soldier, now works as a carpenter while laying low (went AWOL from the army)


----------



## RainsongGryphon (May 26, 2008)

Rain = Shaman, wandering jack of all trades, occasionally a mount.  Who need a steady 9-5 in a world where hunting/gathering is still the norm, after all?


----------



## jcfynx (May 26, 2008)

Jean-Claude lives at home with his parents and eats their food.


----------



## Aden (May 26, 2008)

I suppose mine does what I want to do: professional musician. So it's like me without all the restrictions of "money" and "social obligation".


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 26, 2008)

Roose is an explorer, one side of a two "person" team, though he presently travels alone.  He is not only a pilot/navigator for his slideship, GreenDay, he also serves as mechanic and medic and diplomat/warrior, if and when needed.  Once his fiance, Chorri, joins the team (as his mate as well as his partner), she'll be able to take over some of those duties, as well as add in her own skills, while her and Roose explore the universe.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (May 26, 2008)

Yeah haven't thought about it that much, my fursona hardly has a physical description let alone a job.


----------



## Wovstah (May 26, 2008)

I'm hoping to be a concept artist or illustrator.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 26, 2008)

Auto mechanic and Imperial soldier.


----------



## Slayn (May 27, 2008)

has anyone noticed yet that almost everyone has a job that includes lots of shooting
ex. military, mercenary, so on so forth

(mine is a musician)


----------



## Muawiyah Hirate (May 27, 2008)

Slayn said:


> has anyone noticed yet that almost everyone has a job that includes lots of shooting
> ex. military, mercenary, so on so forth


 
I chose "armed priest" because that sounds a lot like how he (and I") tend to act in real life. I'm not saying he's always armed, or always a gun-toting bloodthirsty vigilante mercernary who'sout for justice; he just a simple priest who knows how beat people back with a stick.


----------



## Kitsunekage (May 27, 2008)

The only shooting my character does is with his bow, and he rarely uses that. He's a ninja, so he prefers to get in close :twisted:


----------



## Sylvine (May 27, 2008)

Hmh, I don't really have anything I would call a "fursona". But as for my t3o most frequent RP characters - Nathaniell Thornedal ist a Bard, and Kane Deveral doesn't have a profession per se, though he manages to survive by being a quite passable hunter. As for teh RP char with my nick, Sylvine A. Noir, he's a heir to a large investment company and a spoiled brat, so hedoes not, per se, work. THe money works for him  

~Sylv


----------



## Dave Tianlong (May 27, 2008)

My fursona is more or less a critically panned "rock star".

In the past I used to go with the idea of my fursona being a fighting monk, until I figured I wanted to have a fursona who's NOT some kind of bounty hunter demon thing FIGHTING EBIL or whatever. But letting him be an avarage joe would be boring, so that's why I thought turning my fursona into a "celebrity" would be a little more original and fun.

And the whole thing is just a little parody on what I'd like to be in a few years.


----------



## Rimbaum (May 27, 2008)

My fursona is still just a student, but in a music/dance college. She wants to be a professional ballet dancer.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (May 27, 2008)

Stock broker. Extremely rich stock broker ^_^


----------



## Aldog076 (May 27, 2008)

Slayn said:


> has anyone noticed yet that almost everyone has a job that includes lots of shooting
> ex. military, mercenary, so on so forth
> 
> (mine is a musician)



Well im going into the Military after college..so my fursona is going to be what i mant to be in Rl


----------



## WaffletheWolf (May 27, 2008)

Pwncakesfury said:


> Stock broker. Extremely rich stock broker ^_^



perhaps mine should be mooching off of pwncake?
never actually thought about this


----------



## RainsongGryphon (May 27, 2008)

Peculiar that, I think I see a pattern.  A mix between actual occupations, ideal occupations, and things you'd see in a stereotypical RPG. ;p  Guess art imitates life... and popular culture.


----------



## shieldswulf (May 27, 2008)

been quite a while since i was last on the forums but what the heck.

Some people say hes a samurai. others say hes a knight...im not sure which one he can be considered, never really thought about it...He just guards those he cares for with his life. 

much like i do IRL  
                                          Once a friend,
                                         Always a friend


----------



## Otokonoko_inu (May 27, 2008)

crew chief for the usaf just like me


----------



## shadowedskunk (May 27, 2008)

my fursona is a professonal asshole. he also likes needles and normal sized bewbs.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 27, 2008)

Roose's skills have to do with the fact he's an explorer, a long way from his Homeworld.  He needs to know not only how to control and care for GreenDay, he needs to know how to treat his own wounds and defend himself, with the diplomat side of his skills allowing him to talk his way out of trouble.  Fighting is a last resort, a defensive response, when nothing else works.  Or when there isn't time for talking, and lives are on the line.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lobosabio (May 27, 2008)

Real world assassin

I say "real world" because in the tales involving him I have always tried to keep an element of realism.


----------



## Otokage (May 27, 2008)

Aron is a writer, and a novelist. ^^


----------



## Seas (May 27, 2008)

Rhais'c is a hunter "by default". 
He also sometimes volunteers for missions that involve defending his or some allies' homeworld, exploring, or basically anything that sounds like fun.


----------



## Bambi (May 27, 2008)

My Fursona multi tasks a lot of things.

First and foremost, he's an experienced Guerilla warfare expert by trade that can also apply the methodology of an experienced and coordinated conventional military. He's also someone whose heavily influenced by his own philosphies -- a sort of self styled autocrat that settles for nothing else but the right to be free on his own.

In his spare time, he draws, paints, and tinkers -- both with himself or the others around him to suit his own curiosity. He's very innovative and well spoken; and believes more in the power of the inidividual, his experiences, dreams, and mysticism then of undiverse conformity and benign Nihilism. He's a mystic of sorts -- following a long dead religion that somehow still floats his own existence with a sense of belonging and unparalleled spiritualism. Yet, even with this, he has the capacity to rationalize with his own wit and intellect -- and uses science and technology as force multipliers to benefit his well being.

In a more rudimentary sense, his job is to live and experience life.

Even with the potential to destroy it.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 28, 2008)

kidnaped russian marine used for unknown tasks, assassin, tankbuster, bio-warfare(mustard gas, small pox, diseases), solid snake stuff, has drinking and cigar problem and no felling for others safety.


----------



## jcfynx (May 28, 2008)

You're all murderers ):


----------



## StainMcGorver (May 29, 2008)

Yes, including Stain, who masters microbiology and nuclear technolodgy, got a degree in astronomy, and works as a mercenary for InOps (Yeah, I play Mercenaries: Playground of Destruction  ) and the CTU.


----------



## ExTo (May 29, 2008)

Is it just me, or are like half of all fursonas soldiers of some kind?

Am I the only one whose fursona has to live off crappy jobs like bagging food, cleaning plates and modeling for art classes that seek more unusual body types?


----------



## StainMcGorver (May 29, 2008)

Well, my second fursona's job (Had three) was a janitor


----------



## parsley (May 29, 2008)

My fursona is a gardener, artist, wanderer, and observer of sorts...


----------



## NdRo (May 29, 2008)

My fursona's a student (Graphics Design, if you're really interested) and is a bit of a waster, tbh


----------



## LordWibble (May 29, 2008)

Conscript. Currently with a damaged left arm.


----------



## Hyenaworks (May 30, 2008)

Cab driver.  That's right, he gets less respect than someone on welfare.


----------



## Monak (May 30, 2008)

What no butt pirates or turd burglars?


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 30, 2008)

Ex-mechanic/Computer tech
Professional gambler,
Stick to poker mostly but makes prop bets when he feels he has an advantage.
also amature magician ^_^
.....
Lots of violent based jobs guys... kinda scary


----------



## Monak (May 30, 2008)

Forgive my last post , I havent had much sleep and I have slipped into hysterics


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 30, 2008)

Monak said:


> Forgive my last post , I havent had much sleep and I have slipped into hysterics



about the throat cutting thing?


----------



## gruz (May 30, 2008)

hey i'm a nice guy but, well.......no one seems to want to employ me so......heh heh uhhhh
i grift.


----------



## Jhetmonev (May 30, 2008)

Vagabond, thief.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 30, 2008)

Jhetmonev said:


> Vagabond, thief.



Vagabond (yes) good word dude... you play poker?


----------



## Inky Neko (May 30, 2008)

My fursona does what I do, since that's how I draw myself. XD;
I do have anthro characters whose occupations range anything from fake fortuneteller to homeless princess. XD;


----------



## Project_X (May 31, 2008)

Rikyuu(Avatar): Like me, Job hunting.
Daisuke and Ayane are lazy...they don't have jobs...


----------



## Sankuri (May 31, 2008)

No one really knows what Kiri does. She just ... exists. She gets by on whatever she feels like doing, though no one has really pinned down if there's anything she actually does consistently for money o.o


----------



## Jhetmonev (May 31, 2008)

BunnyEarBoy said:


> Vagabond (yes) good word dude... you play poker?



I play poker on occasion.  It's fun to read into people's moves. Why do you ask?


----------



## lolitsgabe (May 31, 2008)

Wow what is up with all the fucking soldiers/mercenaries.

My FURSONALOL does exactly what I do, as it is me?

Student/Print Shop Worker


----------



## Krystalynn (May 31, 2008)

Archaeologist (the borin' kind), and a former soldier (To pay for educations~).

Exciting.


----------



## Serykins (May 31, 2008)

Lalala, nice long list.

House maid
Doctor
Wizard
Babysitter
Nanny
Bar Tender
Bar Wench
Camera Woman
Teacher
News Caster
Fast Food worker
Retail clerk
Zombie Exterminator


Annnd
Last but not least

A Pole Dancer / Stripper


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 31, 2008)

Well my fursona is sorta like me. I go by my real name (Christopher) and I work at a local gas station (that I don't do in real life). For stories or non-yiff RP I go by (depending time and setting). A ranger (fantasy, midevil), Normal (today) and a nanosuit-enhanced spec-ops (like Raiden in MGS4). 

But mostly I use myself. As I have yet to practice "good" RP and stories.


----------



## Krystalynn (May 31, 2008)

There's non-yiff RP these days? Damn, I need'a find that.


----------



## Thietogreth (May 31, 2008)

My fursonas job is being a god.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 31, 2008)

Krystalynn said:


> There's non-yiff RP these days? Damn, I need'a find that.



Although be carefull, it can turn into yiff-RP very, very quickly.


----------



## TopazThunder (May 31, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Although be carefull, it can turn into yiff-RP very, very quickly.



Damn, you peoples' RPs are drastically different than mine.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 31, 2008)

Yiff RP? 
do I want to know?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 31, 2008)

jcfynx said:


> You're all murderers ):



My fursona is EX-military because he left after being ordered to kill innocent civilians (he didn't). He doesn't believe in killing needlessly.


----------



## Erro (May 31, 2008)

BunnyEarBoy said:


> Vagabond (yes) good word dude... you play poker?



Lol, look up the latin translation to "vagabond" 

I saw this thread, and immediately had to fight the temptation to scream PORN STAR! because absolutely no one does that, even though three quarters of the people who rp have sex in said rp, and half of that population brags about their epic sexing ability. 
My fursona started as a wandering merchant, found his way into a position as a slave trainer for a good while, and since then has vanished for most, appearing to display the latest in his artistic and building learnings.


----------



## LordWibble (May 31, 2008)

UPDATE: Mine is officially a merc!


----------



## Madness (Jun 2, 2008)

My Fursona drifts from job to job just like me in real life.


----------



## Fu (Jun 2, 2008)

House cat, most of the time.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 2, 2008)

Fu said:


> House cat, most of the time.



Easy job...


----------



## ExTo (Jun 2, 2008)

Fu said:


> House cat, most of the time.



I hear you really have to bend to the union to get a job like that


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 2, 2008)

*welcome to walmart how may i help you today*
yea i worked at wallyworld for a bit (my fur tends to follow suite )
imagine the irony a furry working at pet co or something like that 
i just imagined it and got a chuckle hehe


----------



## Fu (Jun 2, 2008)

Finding a house that'll accept a stray is the real problem.

As for actual jobs that she might've taken, not a clue. Need to work on the several hundred years' backstory. All that's coming to mind is "prostitute" and that's really not helpful.


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 2, 2008)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Although be carefull, it can turn into yiff-RP very, very quickly.



Uh oh uh oh, time to call Child Protective Services.


----------



## Thietogreth (Jun 2, 2008)

waynefox3 said:


> *welcome to walmart how may i help you today*
> yea i worked at wallyworld for a bit (my fur tends to follow suite )
> imagine the irony a furry working at pet co or something like that
> i just imagined it and got a chuckle hehe



"Mommy mommy I want that one" *starts tugging on waynefox3's tail*


----------



## Rifter (Jun 2, 2008)

A stage actor. Unfortunately, he comes from a time when people like Shakespeare are all but forgotten and a script for the Starship Troopers movie is one of relatively few surviving literary works.

He plays the "It's afraid" guy.


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thietogreth said:


> "Mommy mommy I want that one" *starts tugging on waynefox3's tail*


grabing the tail of a porcupine may resualt in baddness though so ide becareful with that one hehe


----------



## FurryFox (Jun 2, 2008)

Freelancer/Con Artist


----------



## Project_X (Jun 2, 2008)

FurryFox said:


> Freelancer/Con Artist



Bad experience with one of those...


----------



## Kitara (Jun 2, 2008)

A hobo on crack. Perfect job ever.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 2, 2008)

Kitara said:


> A hobo on crack. Perfect job ever.



Your eyes tell the story....-point to avatar-


----------



## Thietogreth (Jun 2, 2008)

waynefox3 said:


> grabing the tail of a porcupine may resualt in baddness though so ide becareful with that one hehe



Oh yeah, already forgot you were a porcupine X3  But it was a ironic joke none the less =3


----------



## dietrc70 (Jun 2, 2008)

My fox characters don't really understand human morals very well, so they steal stuff a lot if they think they won't get caught.  They also just "go feral" periodically and don't worry about money.

My wolf-demon character does actually work for a living.  He specializes in ethnic cleansing, and his services have always been in demand since Biblical times.


----------



## waynefox3 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thietogreth said:


> Oh yeah, already forgot you were a porcupine X3  But it was a ironic joke none the less =3


i could total see that happening though


----------



## AuraTwilight (Jun 4, 2008)

Paimon and Renard are both Singers, Models, and Actors, but they also have alternative jobs for recreation. Paimon works as a waiter at a cosplay cafe, and Renard...is a prostitute.


----------



## TimberSilvermaine (Jun 4, 2008)

Tracker, hunter and undead slayer.


----------



## harry2110 (Jun 10, 2008)

Cisco network architect (CCDE) I design computer networks and repair them.


----------



## dog_over_man (Jun 10, 2008)

My fursona, Jessup's job is to cause mischief. Being an imp that isn't really a difficulty for her. Occasionally she eats people and/or their souls as well. It's less bothersome than leaving a phone number after sex. It also helps her in her progression from "imp" to "full blown demon". Truth is she'd rather just stay being an imp. Less responsibility. 

My othergirl, Shiloh is a female tusker sow who lives in the middle of the woods and eats off the land. She's a lot like me IRL except in the winter I usually put my shirt back on.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 10, 2008)

Secret agent


----------



## Miles (Jun 10, 2008)

Bar tender


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 10, 2008)

Midnight is a musician. He makes a profession playing Bass and Drums in a couple of bands. Nothing huge, but enough to be well off. When not practicing or gigging, he gives private lessons and photo shoots for a fee.

Heh, I hope I'm that awesome when I reach adulthood..


----------



## Dualsa (Jun 10, 2008)

Writer, but he also works part-time in an internet cafe


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 10, 2008)

breast inspector


----------



## Plague-Angel (Jun 10, 2008)

My fursona doesn't have a job.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Jun 10, 2008)

Aww, poor Plague. Well, Renard'll teach you the business if you-

Nevermind. Paimon has recently decided to go to college to become a hairdresser. And since he has superpowers, he's kind've like that movie. "What are you, bionic?" "Nya, I only like the guys'su. "


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jun 10, 2008)

mine will eather be a sniper or be a bricklayer like me i realy got to get around to makeing my fursona 

i work on it some day


----------



## JasonWolfe (Jun 10, 2008)

My fur is a counciler with a major in psychology.
He does odd jobs on the side, like modeling, dancing, simple things that get him in town.


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 10, 2008)

Mine's lazy! D:
Though part time he's an average computer tech.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 12, 2008)

Mine ( getting from my videogame ) is a weapon from the goverment that fought its creator because of its sick experments !


----------



## eevachu (Jun 14, 2008)

Ex-pirate tour guide currently seeking employment as a comic artist.

...Or as a pirate tour guide again, if I can get another freaking boat.


----------



## joshstory (Jun 14, 2008)

Daniel has many jobs-
Protecting an alternate Demention
Filling spot at adoption agency

-And in my current works, Dictator!


----------



## Louis the Hedgehog (Jun 20, 2008)

A fighter pilot. He flies this.


----------



## Kender3421 (Jun 20, 2008)

Teige is a bartender, I always wanted to try bartending so why not make my Fursona be one?


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Jun 20, 2008)

Hitman or should i say Hitfur XD who wears any getup just to make things interesting


----------



## Lambat (Jun 23, 2008)

ma dragon is a gore combatient, he love fights, broke bones, much blood, etc


----------



## Javarod (Jun 23, 2008)

Woggle is the owner, bartender and head bottle washer of a BDSM themed bar (Spreader Bar)

Allegro is a furniture maker, specializing in dungeon furniture, but ifn its made of wood or metal, he can do it

Za is a 9 inch tall indestructible and likely immortal demon-fairy who's a mooch, which at his size is easy enough.

P|ug is a pussy-boi gerbil from an originally Mars based race of mixed gender rodent, he's an exiled defense force member and top level mech pilot

The others I've not thought up jobs for, those would be Dartz, my lamia character and Javarod, my cataur. Oh, and Wash doesn't need a job, after all, he's a living puddle.


----------



## Akiwarumono (Jun 24, 2008)

Mine's a gang leader, but falls back on bartending if he needs to.


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 24, 2008)

My fursona.... well, he eats, eats, and well, eats. And he runs a bakery which is full of the sweetest, most yummiest foods you'll ever have in your life. ahhh, life's good being a fat happy roo ^_^


----------



## Lord-Typhon (Jun 24, 2008)

Typhon -> Main fursona -> Emperor of the Shrike Imperium (Orignally called the Aranous Empire).  Prefers to fight with magic, and sword.  Typhon has had a few hundred years to get used to casting spells in the middle of combat.

Lucus -> MD:TAS fursona -> Robotics & Cybernetics specialist. Prefers to fight while wearing power armor capable of firing grenades, and machine guns.

Khan Ti Long -> Dragon Sage Perers to fight with his magic almost eclusivly, and seems at times to remember that he has the ability to breath fire, acid, and a pure mana magic blast.  He prefers not to fight at all though.


----------



## StormSong (Jun 24, 2008)

Bounty Hunter.

Just... Like...

Samus Aran =D

I'm in a really Samus mood =/


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 24, 2008)

Pips was special ops ages 15-17
She is now a student and enjoying her life =]

She also is a part time captain of a pirate ship XD


----------



## Vulcan (Jun 24, 2008)

Vulcan in a very peaceful assassin . . . Yay, assassins!


----------



## Ratte (Jun 25, 2008)

Demon Assassin, but with good intentions...maybe =3


----------



## Aden (Jun 25, 2008)

Kay guys. I was very bored and wanted to go through this thread again. My findings:

Total samples: 89

Most popular job category: Misc fighter, with 10 (11.2%). It's followed by Bartender with 6 (6.7%) and Merc / Hitman and Student, each with 5 (5.6%).

Jobs were arranged into six categories:
-Student, 5, 5.6%
-Professional (ex. Mechanic, Tech, Stock Broker), 11, 12.4%
-Service (ex. Bartender, Janitor), 12, 13.5%
-Artistic (ex. Artist, Model, Musician), 14, 15.7%
-Nonviolent non-jobs (ex. Nomad, Explorer, Theif), 9, 10.1%
-VIOLENCE (ex. Bounty Hunter, Soldier, Fighter, Assassin), 38, 42.7%

Oh, you furries. So violent.


----------



## Helc (Jun 26, 2008)

My fursona is pawlactus, eater of worlds! Fear me, for I shall drain your planet of it's life source and watch as it crumbles away!


On a slightly more serious note.
Haelcent has had many professions, but he settled down as a story writer/comic artist. Chronicling his many extraordinary journeys, so that his children will, one day, create their own amazing stories.


----------



## BassMan (Jun 26, 2008)

I travel for a living working carnival games.


----------



## Roka (Jun 26, 2008)

Roka is leader of a army called the Paradox Militia. :3


----------



## Risal Shikoba (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow my fursona just works at a movie theatre.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 8, 2008)

Hitman/Bar owner.

His fighting style varies with his forms. Normal mortal/gigai is either guns or the katana. His shikai form he uses spiked gauntlets and boots, along with an unhealthy amount of alcohol. His bankai is he can force metal blades out of his skin, which he can use for killing in broad daylight.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 8, 2008)

"Eats dreams, doesn't need a job :] . "


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 8, 2008)

Hrmm...Does Keeping Your Hoes In Line Count? Mines A Pimp...


----------



## ZeeDog (Aug 8, 2008)

Badass FPS hero. Skilled in gun tactics and I have regenerating health, like modern FPSs =3


----------



## Telnac (Aug 9, 2008)

Gameplay programmer & AI researcher... just like me.:mrgreen:


----------



## pheonix (Aug 9, 2008)

Spy or a secret agent specializing in close combat.


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, Most of my characters are unemployed cept for one XD Who is waitering.

My fursona is unemployed as well. ^^


----------



## Ceridwen (Aug 9, 2008)

Veterinary student...just like me^^


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Aug 9, 2008)

my fursona is special forces for the colbolt marines corps.(a british nutter with guns and big space ships)


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 9, 2008)

I've never really assigned a job to the monkeycat. O: I should get on that.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 9, 2008)

Garbage man! =D


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hunter and assassin 

I major in the field of ass woopin!!


----------



## DeadWolf29 (Aug 10, 2008)

Let's see my main fursona, Kit Cameron, is a 5'9", very androgynous Arctic Fox who mostly wears women's clothing, and works in an adult novelty shop.  Ironic considering he is a virgin.  He also writes freelance album reviews for a heavy metal webzine.


----------



## Entropy (Aug 10, 2008)

Mercenary, bounty hunter and pilot.

Yeah, another one!


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Aug 10, 2008)

Paladin, Adventurer :3


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 10, 2008)

My fursona is somewhat bohemian (as culture not nationality).


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 10, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> My fursona is somewhat bohemian (as culture not nationality).



In other words welfare recipient  ?


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah. He does odd jobs here and there as well; basically a glorified hobo.


----------



## Azure (Aug 10, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Yeah. He does odd jobs here and there as well; basically a glorified hobo.


Have you read the book Big Trouble by Dave Barry?  It's a story about a glorified hobo, good book, very funny.

My fursona, well, he just is.  No need for monies here, he mooches off those he seduces, and when the charity has run dry, he hustles in the street until the next connection comes along.

IRL Job: Auto Parts Trunnion and Welder T.T


----------



## runner (Aug 11, 2008)

1st company thunderhawk pilot


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 11, 2008)

Bounty hunter


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 11, 2008)

hmm
my fursona is an pro footballer and i want to be one too


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 11, 2008)

Assassin/Ranger for hire, although he does have taste in which jobs he'll accept.


----------



## saberpup (Aug 11, 2008)

my fursona would be either a pot farmer or bar owner/tender,


----------



## Kano (Aug 11, 2008)

A bartender


----------



## Rot-Fuchs (Aug 12, 2008)

My Fursona does a number of odd jobs, from Bartender to occasional whore. But her main job Is a guide for lost souls. (goes good with her demonic origin)


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 12, 2008)

I.E.D. expert, and Groyka Private Military saboteur.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Aug 12, 2008)

S.F.A and they do various missions for the furrs survival in the civil war (That im writing about)


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Aug 12, 2008)

please ignor this message as it was my little bro being a spiteful tw*t


----------



## Cioze (Jun 27, 2017)

I have one fursona that is a Mechanic (motorbikes), one that is a artist, one that is a student, one that is a military nurse and one I haven't choosen a job for yet.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 27, 2017)

My Fursona (Goodspeed) is a retired Cavalry CAPT, now searching for his kin that he lost track off over the many years away.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 28, 2017)

Goodness gracious, why are you digging up threads that died nine years ago?
Closing due to necroposting.


----------

